# bin enttäuscht von be quiet!



## Zonkibonki (22. Oktober 2012)

*bin enttäuscht von be quiet!*

Hallo,

nach langem ringen hatte ich mich letztes Jahr für ein bq dark power pro p9 750W entschieden. Davor hatte ich das P7 Modell, hatte auch nicht lange gehalten habe gedacht das P9 Modell sei besser und ausgereifter Naja...

Nun zum meinen Leiden. PC startet nicht mehr, wenn ich es zum laufen bringen möchte, muss ich den Netzschalter am Netzteile ausschalten und wieder einschalten dann kommt so ein leises klicken und so eine Art Verpuffung mit leichtem verbantem Geruch. Der Rechner läuft dann aber ich habe auch Angst um meine anderen Komponenten.
mein System:

i7 3930K, Asus Rampage IV extreme, Gainward Geforce GTX 680 4G, G.Skill Sniper 16 GB, Antec H2O 920 Wasserkühler, Samsung SSD 128 GB, Samsung HDD 1TB, Sony Blu-ray brenner.

Da sollte doch 750W reichen oder? 

Komischerweise hatte ich fast das selbe Problem mit dem P7er Modell, da musste ich auch den Netzschalter am Netzteil aus und wieder einschalten. Keine Ahnung ob es sinn macht wegen Garantiefall, ich möchte ein Netzteil das zuverlässig ist und das ist be quiet in meinen Augen nicht mehr. Ich habe innerhalb von 5 Jahren 300,00€ für be quiet Netzteile ausgegeben und so langsam reichts. Im technik support von bq meldet sich auch keiner, keine mail kein anruf habe alles ausgefüllt. Schade!!!

Gruß
Zonkibonki


----------



## Stryke7 (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: bin enttäuscht von be quiet!*

Hast du denn mal deine restlichen Komponenten durchgecheckt?  

Ja, 750W dürften reichen.


Also wenn mein Netzteil eine Sicherung deaktiviert, und bei manuellem Einlegen der Sicherung irgendwas verbrannt riecht, würde ich möglicherweise eine skeptische Haltung gegenüber der Nutzbarkeit des Systems entwickeln, um es mal förmlich zu sagen.

Sprich:  Wenn dein Netzteil der Meinung ist, irgendwas läuft richtig falsch, und deine Nase bestätigt das,  dann würde ich den PC vom Strom lassen und durchchecken.


Hast du evtl etwas falsch verkabelt?  Lokalisiere doch mal den Brandgeruch, das sollte durch eine Zerlegung doch recht eifnach sein.


----------



## Zonkibonki (22. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,

danke für die schnelle Antwort. Habe soweit alles kontrolliert. wie schon oben beschrieben war die Verpuffung im Netzeil und es riecht auch ein bisschen ausm Netzteil. Ich muss wenn ich den Rechner starten möchte jedesmal den NT schalter aus und wieder einschalten. Mein PC lief 1 Jahr einwandfrei, war 2 wochen nicht da, NT schalter eingeschaltet kam die Verpuffung Rechner ging aber an. Jetzt muss ich das Netzteil komplett vom Strom nehmen wenn ich den recher starten möchte.

Was ich noch dazu schreiben möchte ist, dass wenn ich das NT wieder einschalte kommt ausm NT im sekundentakt ein leises klicken und mit dem klicken blinkt die LED anzeige vom Antec Kühler. Aber wie gesagt ein Jahr ohne Probleme und jetzt das.


----------



## TempestX1 (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: bin enttäuscht von be quiet!*

Naja. Ich würde das Netzteil mal einschicken wenn ich dich wäre. Wäre sonst schade um das Geld.
Es kann nicht sein dass das Netzteil riecht oder der Rechner nicht startet wenn es vorher ohne Probleme geklappt hat und sonst nichts an der Konfiguration geändert wurde.


----------



## Sysnet (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: bin enttäuscht von be quiet!*

Wenn das mit dem alten NT genau die gleichen Probleme gab wird es wohl eher am Rechner liegen und nicht am NT.


----------



## Stryke7 (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: bin enttäuscht von be quiet!*

Klingt soweit nach einem defekten NT,  schick es mal ein.

Allerdings muss ich Sysnet zustimmen,  zwei defekte NTs  klingen unwahrscheinlich.  Möglicherweise wird das NT von etwas anderem "Zerstört" ?


----------



## Zonkibonki (23. Oktober 2012)

Das mit dem 2. NT ist ein komplett neues System. Das erste System war ein Q6 mit asus Commando und Geforce 8800 GTX

Kann ohne probleme Crysis 2, Skyrim und D3 spielen und das stundenlang. nur das einschalten nervt riechen tut er auch nicht mehr.


----------



## DiZER (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: bin enttäuscht von be quiet!*

ich hatte auch schon 3 bequiet - 2 sind aufgeraucht jeweils im SLI und das dritte und letzte hatte kaltlötstellen. jetzt hab ich ein LCPower das sogar im SLI kühl 

bleibt und kein vermögen gekostet hat. und "ja" es hat aktiv PFC - das geld kann man sich heute auch für den immer teurer werdenden strom sparen, ist 

zumindest meine nicht ganz unerhebliche erfahrung.

man denkt ach was für tolle technik da verbaut wird, letztendlich kochen hier aber alle nur mit wasser oder stricken mit heißer nadel so wie bequiet zum bspl.
lieber ein mittleres mit 80 plus und gut ist, den rest kennen manche ja bereits aus eigener erfahrung.

ps. mein LCPower läuft noch immer.


----------



## Erok (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: bin enttäuscht von be quiet!*

Ich hatte auch mal exakt das gleiche Problem mit einem be quit und das  Ergebnis war, daß es durch geraucht ist und futsch war. 

Danach kaufte ich mir dann das Corsair TX 650 und das läuft heute noch in einem Rechner, ohne Probleme.

Im neuen PC habe ich es mal wieder mit einem Dark Power Pro 10 versucht. Und irgendwie macht mich dieser Thread grad stutzig, ob es wirklich halten wird auf Dauer 

Dachte diese Probleme sind endlich erledigt bei be quit. Drückt mal die Daumen , daß es hält


----------



## be quiet! Support (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: bin enttäuscht von be quiet!*

Hallo Zonkibonki,

herzlich Willkommen hier im Forum.

Die 750 Watt sollten für dein System in der Tat ausreichend sein.

Das "Klicken", welches du beim Einschalten des Netzteils hörst, wird der eingebaute Einschaltstrombegrenzer sein. Dieser soll verhindern, dass die Haussicherung, durch das kurzzeitig schnelle Aufladen der Kondensatoren auslöst. Davon ausgehend, dass auf deinem Netzteil noch eine Garantie besteht, solltest du es zur Durchsicht einsenden. 
Solltest du weitere Hilfe brauchen lass es mich bitte wissen. 



Zonkibonki schrieb:


> Im technik support von bq meldet sich auch keiner, keine mail kein anruf habe alles ausgefüllt. Schade!!!i



Kannst du mir bitte mitteilen, wann du beim be-quiet! Support angerufen hast (Tag und ungefähre Uhrzeit). Laut unseren Aufzeichnungen hatten wir in den vergangenen Tagen, sowie am Tag deiner Anmeldung, hier im Forum, keine entgangenen Anrufe. Wir würden dies gerne überprüfen. Auch wäre es hilfreich mitzuteilen, wann du uns eine E-Mail, bzw. das Kontaktformular, zu dieser Angelegenheit hast zukommen lassen. (Hier öffentlich, oder per PN)

Das der Support sich überhaupt nicht meldet, wage ich zu bezweifeln und würde auch keinen Sinn machen. Vielleicht liegen ja ganz andere Gründe dafür vor, wäre es Absicht würden wir ja hier auch keine Kommunikation betreiben.

Tut mir Leid, wegen der Schwierigkeiten - aber es ist bestimmt keine Absicht gewesen.

Gruß

Marco


----------



## Zonkibonki (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: bin enttäuscht von be quiet!*

Hallo,

danke für die schnelle Antwort. Bei be quiet selber habe ich nicht angerufen, ich habe auf der Homepage das Supportformular ausgefüllt habe Emal und Telefonnummer hinterlassen. Bis jetzt keine reaktion. Das Formular habe ich am 20.10. ausgefüllt.

Habe gerade auf der Be quiet Hompage gesehen, dass ich es unter Reklamation eingetragen habe, werde es nochmal ausfüllen unter Technischen support


----------



## target2804 (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: bin enttäuscht von be quiet!*

Du musst nicht enttäuscht von Be quiet sein. es kann leider mal passieren, dass du was schrottiges bekommst. aber dank des 48h vor ort austauschservices bekommst du ja direkt was neues


----------



## be quiet! Support (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: bin enttäuscht von be quiet!*



Zonkibonki schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> danke für die schnelle Antwort. Bei be quiet selber habe ich nicht angerufen, ich habe auf der Homepage das Supportformular ausgefüllt habe Emal und Telefonnummer hinterlassen. Bis jetzt keine reaktion. Das Formular habe ich am 20.10. ausgefüllt.
> 
> Habe gerade auf der Be quiet Hompage gesehen, dass ich es unter Reklamation eingetragen habe, werde es nochmal ausfüllen unter Technischen support



Hallo Zonkibonki,

  ich werde das mal umgehend prüfen. In der Regel werden die E-Mails bei uns schneller beantwortet, als die Foren Einträge.
  Warum hast du dich denn nicht vorher kurz unsere kostenlose Hotline 08000-736  736 kontaktiert? Der Anruf ist für dich aus allen deutschen Netzen  kostenfrei. Dort hätte man das evtl. viel schnell klären können. 

Nachtrag: Nenne mir mal bitte die E-Mail, welche du im Kontaktformular am 20.10.2012 hinterlassen hattest (per PN).
Gruß

Marco


----------



## target2804 (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: bin enttäuscht von be quiet!*



be quiet! Support schrieb:


> Hallo Zonkibonki,
> 
> ich werde das mal umgehend prüfen. In der Regel werden die E-Mails bei uns schneller beantwortet, als die Foren Einträge.
> Warum hast du dich denn nicht vorher kurz unsere kostenlose Hotline 08000-736  736 kontaktiert? Der Anruf ist für dich aus allen deutschen Netzen  kostenfrei. Dort hätte man das evtl. viel schnell klären können.
> ...


 
schau dir den geilen support an!!!


----------



## Zonkibonki (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: bin enttäuscht von be quiet!*

Wollte hier nur noch mitteilen das mein NT jetzt das zeitliche gesegnet hat. Es klickt nur noch mit dem LED von Antec Kühler im Takt.

Werde morgen dann bei be quiet mal anrufen.


----------



## be quiet! Support (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: bin enttäuscht von be quiet!*

Hallo Zonkbonki,

um jetzt wieder in die Spur zukommen, hast du dich heute an den Support gewandt und jemanden erreicht, konnte dein Problem gelöst werden, oder benötigst du von meiner Seite noch Hilfe?

Gruß

Marco


----------



## Zonkibonki (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: bin enttäuscht von be quiet!*

Hallo,

Ja, habe gerstern angerufen und es ist soweit alles geklärt. Der be quiet Support ist echt toll, hätte nicht gedacht das es sowas gibt. Gestern angerufen und heute schon das neue Netzteil erhalten. Hatte das p9 750W und bekommen habe ich das p10 750W. Gleich eingebaut und mein Rechner läuft wieder 1A, echt super. Da muss ich wohl meine Enttäuschung zurücknehmen und bleibe treuer be quiet Kunde.

Gruß eines glücklichen be quiet Kunden

zonkibonki


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: bin enttäuscht von be quiet!*

be quiet! ist Top


----------



## be quiet! Support (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: bin enttäuscht von be quiet!*

Hallo Zonkibonki,

das freut mich - so soll es sein. Danke für dein Lob!

Gruß

Marco


----------



## be quiet! Support (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: bin enttäuscht von be quiet!*

Hallo Matrix Killer,

auch dir vielen Dank für dein Lob!

Gruß

Marco


----------



## be quiet! Support (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: bin enttäuscht von be quiet!*

Da das Thema nun abgeschlossen ist, mochte ich den Thread der Ordnung halber schleißen.

Gruß

Marco


----------

